

Schizophrenic Brains Not Fooled by Optical Illusion - LogicHoleFlaw
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/04/schizoillusion.html

======
joe_bleau
Impressive, especially the linked YouTube video. Reminds me a bit of the old
Alan Kay video lecture with the faces and scary inverted mouths. (I can't help
but think of Vanilla Sky when I look at that mask, either.)

------
weaksauce
This actually reminds me of disneyland. In the hallway to get on the haunted
mansion they have these inverted busts that seem to stare at you as you walk
around the room. Interesting effect in person.

